# Grooming my dog for show????



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok it has been YEARS since I had a GR in conformation...and that one was with a professional handler. I was thinking of showing my young boy myself for his first few shows.

My question is....is there a web site you can recommend that will give me detailed instructions for the grooming. 

I am a Cocker person too, so I have ALL the products, shears, clippers, dryers ...you name it.

It appears to me that they are heavily trimmed...I can do feet no problem, but what about the top of the ears? the throat area? My boy is not quite 18 months and when he is ready this spring, I would like to get him out. Up till now he has had a couple of trims, regular baths but I have not toweled his back some of the coat over the whithers is LONG. On a Cocker we trim it...any advice would be greatly appreciated I really want him to look his best.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Deb Oster has a great grooming DVD on her website:

www.kristilgoldens.com

She is probably the best groomer I have seen since Mary Burke!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Deb Oster has a great grooming DVD on her website:
> 
> www.kristilgoldens.com
> 
> She is probably the best groomer I have seen since Mary Burke!


I agree with Linda. It's the best grooming video on the market. You could also go to a few shows and watch the pros groom.

Sue


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

That link does not work. 
Is the spelling correct?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Spun Gold said:


> That link does not work.
> Is the spelling correct?


I just tried and it worked fine.

Sue


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Make sure you hit the link from the original post by Tahnee, not the quote from Delmarva. Don't know why that is, but I had the same problem a few days ago.

Other than that, no advice to give... sorry!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Deb Oster has a great grooming DVD on her website:
> 
> www.kristilgoldens.com
> 
> She is probably the best groomer I have seen since Mary Burke!


 
OK I did a quick Google search and came up with it THANKS the dvd is ordered.

I have been to a zillion dog shows all I will see there is spritzing and refreshing the grooming that they do at home...I want to see how to take an un groomed dog from his natural appearance to 'finished' 

I can't wait to get it, thanks for letting me know.

Im not sure what the one reply of 'bumping up' means? But if it to subscribe to this forum as a sponsor...as much as Id like to, I won't be any time soon, not until I spend a little more time here. I am a member on a couple of forums by subscribtion...I am subscriptioned to death.

I do not want to 'buy' any more memberships or pay dues, as of yet anyway. This is a great site though, I need to be here a little longer before I commit.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

'bumping up' is a kindness of another member to bring your post up to the top of the list so others will see it an contribute to your thread...


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

*Thanks*



LibertyME said:


> 'bumping up' is a kindness of another member to bring your post up to the top of the list so others will see it an contribute to your thread...


 
OHHH well then THANK YOU! I appreciate that.


I know the topic is far to complex to describe in the form of a forum response. The DVD is a GREAT Idea I am excited to get it!

I remember years ago a friend of mine had a James son. Am/Can Ch. Halltree Blue Blazes...We would go to the shows together and I would watch her groom this dog...OMG WAY more work than my Cockers who were in Specials coat...Part of me wants to do this myself...and part of me says "....get the handler" 

Interestingly enough when my dog was out with Cherie Schmitz (1992 yikes) his feet were trimmed but the rest of the dog appeared almost natural...As much as the Cockers are sculptured...I dread the thought of sculpting a Golden and hold the personal believe it is one of those breeds that I shouldn't HAVE to exhibit them that way.....I could just be stubborn or naive...maybe the Vizsla has made me lazy??


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!
Oh this is my first post 
Grooming your golden for show is something you will have to learn over time and evolve. It is different for every dog, different for every groomer, and you can think you're a great groomer, only to have someone show you one little thing that makes all the difference in the world, and you wonder, how did I not notice that??! 
There are standard things most goldens need for ring grooming : feet, tail, ears, elbows, neck, shoulders, whiskers. Many goldens with correct coat, good structure, and a typey outline don't need any more than that and a quick brush-up with some spritz and the dryer before going into the ring. And when it gets right down to it, a great dog is going to look better without a brush run over him, than the most overgroomed but incorrect dog.
Others need a lot of work in all sorts of different places.
Find someone that shows goldens near you (whose dogs you think look well groomed) and ask them to give you a lesson. Pay them for your time. Ask two different people. This is the best way to learn, that and experimenting with your dog. Groom other people's pet goldens so you can practice. If you are having trouble with a particular area on your dog, ask someone else if there's anything you can do to fix it. 
The Deb Oster video is good, although I have to laugh when I watch it -- she assumes the problem with your golden is too MUCH hair...I have the opposite problem 
Best of luck!
--Anney
& Fisher too
CH Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD RAE TD JH WCX CCA VCX
www.go-fisher.com


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

The Erik Strickland DVD is terrific as well. Best of luck!


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Hello!
> Oh this is my first post
> Grooming your golden for show is something you will have to learn over time and evolve. It is different for every dog, different for every groomer, and you can think you're a great groomer, only to have someone show you one little thing that makes all the difference in the world, and you wonder, how did I not notice that??!
> There are standard things most goldens need for ring grooming : feet, tail, ears, elbows, neck, shoulders, whiskers. Many goldens with correct coat, good structure, and a typey outline don't need any more than that and a quick brush-up with some spritz and the dryer before going into the ring. And when it gets right down to it, a great dog is going to look better without a brush run over him, than the most overgroomed but incorrect dog.
> ...


 

Very similar to Cockers then! And I am sure any dog in the breed ring...My boy is 14 months old...I expect that his coat is 'not in' yet, but I would like to get him out in late spring so I figure I would be able to mess with his grooming for the next few months...I will get his co-owner to 'inspect' my work...since she judges the Sporting Group it would be a great 'test' of my skills or LACK of them...


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Deb Oster has a great grooming DVD on her website:
> 
> www.kristilgoldens.com
> 
> She is probably the best groomer I have seen since Mary Burke!


 
Ok I got the video from Deb Oster it was very helpful...but the thing I needed most was how to do the ears...lol and I just cracked up when I got to see her back while she demonstrated how to do them! Then she put the dog in a better position but worked on the opposite ear from the camera...lol But at least now I know how they are supposed to look and what hair to leave on...It was very helpful, and I am ALMOST looking forward to grooming him!!! Thank you for suggesting it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember at a short seminar by Ken Matthews a few years ago he said the biggest mistake people make is trying to take an ungroomed dog and then doing it all in one session. He recommended doing it in stages over the course of a week or more depending on the condition of the dog. He stressed it is ALWAYS better to take off too little than too much. You can always go back and take off more later, while it takes time to grow it back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just discovered the best way to groom your golden for a show...you contact the new golden retriever club in your area, suggest they do a grooming seminar at their next club meeting, and then volunteer your dog as the demonstration dog. You agree to get the word out to everyone about the meeting, and to pay for the grooming in the form of an equivalent donation to the club...
:--big_grin:


----------

